# not related



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I sometimes see in english newspapers saying that someone is not related to someone who's mentioned in the same article when two people share the same surname. How can this expressed in Finnish? 

"Ei sukua"?


----------



## kirahvi

_Ei sukua_ is fine, especially if it's just as a side note in brackets or something. _Eivät ole sukua_ would be a complete sentence conveying the same message.


----------



## Gavril

kirahvi said:


> _Ei sukua_ is fine, especially if it's just as a side note in brackets or something. _Eivät ole sukua_ would be a complete sentence conveying the same message.



In English, we often use the phrase "no relation" in parentheses, in contexts such as this:

_When Urho Kekkonen arrived at Haukipudas airport, his luggage was carried by a young man named Viljo Kekkonen (no relation).


_Would this be translated into Finnish as _(ei sukua)_?


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I wonder if there's some journalistic, or grammatical rules as to when and how such words are used? If there's the Finnish equivalent of "Chicago Manual of Style" I would love to find out about it.


----------



## kirahvi

Gavril said:


> In English, we often use the phrase "no relation" in parentheses, in contexts such as this:
> 
> _When Urho Kekkonen arrived at Haukipudas airport, his luggage was carried by a young man named Viljo Kekkonen (no relation).
> 
> 
> _Would this be translated into Finnish as _(ei sukua)_?



Yes, it's simply _(ei sukua)_.


----------

